# Achtung Foren-Betreiber



## lorenz2512 (10 Mai 2007)

hallo,
hier mal fuer alle die ein forum betreiben:http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89348

manch einer wird jetzt sein forum wohl dicht machen, weil es recht kostspielig werden kann, tja innerhalb von 2 jahren haben sie es fast geschaft das internet zu reglementieren, jede bloede bemerkung kann dann leicht ein paar tausend euros kosten, wenn es vor gericht geht, erst flehen: bitte geht alle ins internet, und dann alles zerschlagen.:twisted:


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2007)

Die haben doch einen an der Klatsche.


> Im Übrigen ergebe sich eine Haftung bereits daraus, dass es sich bei einem Internetforum grundsätzlich um ein journalistisch-redaktionell gestaltetes Angebot im Sinne des neu geschaffenen Paragrafen 54 des Rundfunkstaatsvertrages (RStV) handele. Danach sind Nachrichten vom Anbieter vor ihrer Verbreitung mit der nach den Umständen gebotenen Sorgfalt auf Inhalt, Herkunft und Wahrheit zu prüfen.


Also demnächst darf keine einziger Link mit eigener Meinung mehr freigegeben werden, bevor nicht von einem Mod. übherprüft und am besten noch durch Paragraphenwälzerrei und nachstocherei überprüft worden ist.
Fangen da nicht langsam die Stasimethoden an? Nur noch sagen und schreiben was der Willkür passt?
Muß dann demnächst bei BKA oder BND oder sonst einer behördlichen Stelle ein Antrag gestellt werden um eigenen Programiercode einzustellen?
Wann muß GEMA für ein Forum abgedrückt werden?


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Mai 2007)

hallo,
so erging es einem admin von wiki http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Asb/Waldorf#Aktualisierung_und_Berichte_in_der_Presse


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2007)

Und wieder mal meine "Freunde" Sony und BMG. Diese geldgierigen Plattenlabels tauchen immer wieder mit neuen Phantasterein überall auf.
Gerade der Kopierschutz kostet mehr als das er bringt, und die "illegalen" kopien wären bei fairen Preisen bestimmt auch geringer.
CD´s die es wert sind gekauft zu werden, haben eh meist keinen Kopierschutz.
Wann wird mitschneiden von Internetradios verboten?
Da hat MArkus aber auch schon vorgesorgt, durch Unterlassungsanforderung zu illegaler Software und Links.


----------



## zotos (10 Mai 2007)

heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen ergebe sich eine Haftung bereits daraus, dass es sich bei einem Internetforum grundsätzlich um ein journalistisch-redaktionell gestaltetes Angebot im Sinne des neu geschaffenen Paragrafen 54 des Rundfunkstaatsvertrages (RStV) handele.


Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89348

Das ist doch echt hart. 
Hat da jemand (auf seiten des Gesetzgebers) das Wort Forum noch nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## Raydien (10 Mai 2007)

Wilkommen in China


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2007)

Nein "New Amerika" das Land der Unbegrenzten Gerichtsurteilen. Hauptsache die Musik und Film- Lobby hat ihre Kohle


----------



## Tobi P. (11 Mai 2007)

Rollt dieses Urteil zusammen, spitzt es an und rammt es dem durchgeknallten Vollidioten, der diese hirnverbrannte Scheisse verbrochen hat, mit einem Vorschlaghammer in den Arsch! :twisted:
Abmahnanwälte gehören auf den Scheiterhaufen :twisted:  Und für den Fall, dass einer von euch werten Lesern zu obengenanntem Gesocks gehört und Anstoss an meinen Äusserungen nimmt: Den juristischen Scheiss könnt ihr euch bei mir sparen. Ich würde im Fall eines entsprechenden Schreibens mit einem 50mm Stahlrohr kontern.


----------



## Seppl (11 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> ...Fall eines entsprechenden Schreibens mit einem 50mm Stahlrohr kontern.


 
Außen- oder *Innendurchmesser*?

;-)


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Mai 2007)

hallo,
das beste ist noch, wenn hier irgendwo noch ein hinweis auf ein kopierprogramm steht das den kopierschutz umgehen kann, damals erlaubt, heute verboten, kann man belangt werden, laut den anwaelten, siehe den wiki-admin.


----------



## zotos (11 Mai 2007)

1. Das Internet ist ist böse.
- Es gibt dort nur Verbrecher von der schlimmsten Sorte: Betrüger, Diebe (Raubkopierer), Kindesschänder und Terroristen.
Wenn man die Medien verfolgt kommen dort nur Horror-Meldungen. Es berichtet ja keiner im Fernsehen darüber das man zich Stunden an Arbeitszeit gespart hat weil man mit Hilfe eines Internetforums einen Stolperstein überwunden hat den man alleine nicht bewältigen konnte. Usw.

2. Lobby-Arbeit.
- Was sind die meisten Politiker von der Ausbildung her? Anwählte! Das ist doch schön das die Studienkollegen etwas mehr Geschäft haben.

3. Technik-fremd.
Wenn ich mir so manchen Politiker anschaue fällt es mir schwer mir den am Computer und im Internet vorzustellen. Gerade der Bundestrojaner Befürworter Nummer 1.


----------



## Tobi P. (11 Mai 2007)

Du hast Punkt 4 vergessen:


4. Man kann im Internet ungehindert seine Meinung verbreiten. Das geht ja mal gar nicht, denn dann kann man die öffentliche Meinung nicht mehr zu seinen Gunsten beeinflussen wie bei den Printmedien und im Rundfunk! Und es besteht ja auch die Gefahr, dass die diversen Schandtaten unserer Volksvertreter breitgetreten werden, die diese gern vertuscht hätten!

Ich lasse mir von solchen inkompetenten, korrupten Schweinehunden doch nicht den Mund verbieten! Wenn ein Gerät in die Tonne gehört, dann werde ich das kundtun. Wenn ich einen nützlichen, aber von einer Interessengruppe ungeliebten Link finde, werde ich ihn auch veröffentlichen!

Zum Bundestrojaner: Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, selbst einen kleinen unbekannten Trojaner auf seiner Festplatte zu verstecken? Z.b. als Textdatei getarnt, in der einige terrorverdächtige Schlagworte auftauchen? Und wenn der dann bei so einer Durchsuchungsmassnahme auf das Rechenzentrum des BND, BKA oder wo auch immer diese Arschlöcher ihre geklauten Daten zu horten gedenken gelangt? Naja, wo was reingeht, kann auch was raus kommen..... Oder es spielt auf einmal ein Server verrückt.....


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Raydien (11 Mai 2007)

Ich denke, Windows (amerikanisches Produkt,NSA ) hat sowas schon drin. komisch das bei Win2K Service Pack 2 erst in Europa verboten werden sollte.

Quasi ist der Server schon auf unser Platte und der deutsche nachrichtendienst würde dann nur den Client von Bill bekommen, NSA hat den mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Kniffo (11 Mai 2007)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los ...


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2007)

Ja. Und an alle die denken das "sicherste" Vista das mit NSA beteiligung "angeblich" sicher gemacht wurde wär das Programm hat sich geirrt. Resourcenzehrend wie noch was und nur Graphisch aufgepuscht.
Und wie kommts das der "Patchday" einmal die woche min 5 Sicherheitsupdates haben soll? Wohl jedesmal finden Hacker lücken die sich die Oberspione einbauen haben lassen und verschieben die einfach mal an eine andere Stelle des Quellcodes.
Also nicht wundern wenn demnächst vor jeder Inbetriebnahme das Program ersteinmal durch eine staatliche Stelle freigegeben werden muß, weil man könnte ja die Anlage zu terroristischen Zwecken :???:

Aber wie gut das wir Paranoia Schäuble


----------



## Kniffo (11 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Aber wie gut das wir Paranoia Schäuble



Der scheint hier nicht der Einzige mit Paranoia ...


----------



## Raydien (11 Mai 2007)

hmmm mal so aus Spass probieren eine Anlage nach Iran ( soo eine Zentrifugensteuerung)  zu verscheuern, mal gucken was passiert


----------



## Jens_Ohm (16 Mai 2007)

*allgemein sauer*

Ich habe das Gelaber von unseren Politikern so satt. Was ist denn in den letzten Jahren besser geworden ?
Die Arbeitnehmer arbeiten immer mehr, für immer weniger Geld. Die Renten sind massiv gekürzt worden. Die Krankenversicherungskosten sind mit der Praxisgebühr enorm gestiegen. Der Soli zum Aufbau Ost soll jetzt auch zur Westsanierung herhalten, statt wie Versprochen irgendwann (geplant waren da doch mal drei Jahre) zu verschwinden. Steuererhöhungen sowieso. Die Rechte werden durch Abgeordnete Lobbyvertreter beschnitten. Andererseits wird über Verbesserungen beim Schutz der Bürger ewig diskutiert (z.B. Abmahnung und deren horrende Gebührenforderungen, oder Mindestlöhne). Nicht mal gegen die Tabak-Lobby konnte man sich durchsetzten. Leute wie Hartz heben den moralischen Zeigefinger usw. usw.
Ist da überhaupt noch jemand zu dem man Aufschauen kann? Gibt es denn nur noch Spruchbeutel die anderen nach dem Mund reden oder Wasser predigen und Wein(fässer) trinken.
Es gibt da einen Titel von den Ärzten, da heißt es im Refrain:
„Und was tut ihr für mich?  NICHTS“


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2007)

@Jens_Ohm
100% Ack


----------



## zotos (16 Mai 2007)

Auch von der besten Band der Welt:


			
				ärzte schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht Deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist,  wie sie ist.
> Es wär nur Deine Schuld, wenn Sie so bleibt.


----------



## Tobi P. (16 Mai 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Ist da überhaupt noch jemand zu dem man Aufschauen kann?



Nein. Aber ich denke gerade darüber nach, mir einige Politiker und eine Biogasanlage zu kaufen und den erzeugten Strom zu verkaufen. Bereits ein halber Politiker produziert so viel Scheisse, dass ich nie wieder arbeiten müsste............

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ich denke gerade darüber nach, mir einige Politiker und eine Biogasanlage zu kaufen und den erzeugten Strom zu verkaufen. Bereits ein halber Politiker produziert so viel Scheisse, dass ich nie wieder arbeiten müsste............
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Schrei,


----------



## nade (16 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ich denke gerade darüber nach, mir einige Politiker und eine Biogasanlage zu kaufen und den erzeugten Strom zu verkaufen. Bereits ein halber Politiker produziert so viel Scheisse, dass ich nie wieder arbeiten müsste............
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Dann nehmen wir alle Politiker zusammen und stellen das Biomassekraftwerk in mitten Deutschlands auf, und können umweltfreindlich werden. 
Dann würden wir deren ziel mit 40% weniger CO2 durch deren Hilfe locker in relativ kurzer Zeit erreichen können.:evil:und dabei wäre soviel Scheiße noch über das wir sie an andere verkaufen könnten, um auch Kraftwerke zu reduzieren.
Die träumen ja immernoch von zufall mit der geringen Wahlbeteiligung in Bremen.^^


----------



## Question_mark (16 Mai 2007)

*Tötet alle Kühe ... und die Spamversender*

Hallo,



			
				Tobi.P schrieb:
			
		

> viel Scheisse, dass ich nie wieder arbeiten müsste............



Leider trägt die Scheisse (egal ob von Kühen anal von oder Politikern nur verbal ausgedrückt ROFLMAO: ) den grössten Anteil an der Umweltverschmutzung bei ...  
Und dann haben wir ja auch noch Spam-mails und kalte Telefonanrufe.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Jens_Ohm (24 Mai 2007)

*neulich noch darüber gescherzt*



Kniffo schrieb:


> Der scheint hier nicht der Einzige mit Paranoia ...



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90027

Die Welt dreht sich immer schneller und schneller


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2007)

Ganz im Ernst:
Wenn ich mich jetzt in mein Kellerchen setzen würde und würde eine Bombe bauen- glaubst du, irgendjemand würde das mitkriegen? Da kann man überwachen, wie man will...


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Mai 2007)

hallo,
das ist korrekt, aber wenn du dir eine bombenbastelanleitung runterlaedst koennen sie dich schon auf dem kicker haben, das ist genauso wenn sie bei einer allgemeinen verkehrskontrolle im kofferraum brecheisen, grossen schraubendreher und nen hammer finden, devinitiv einbruchswerkzeug.


----------



## Kniffo (24 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> das ist korrekt, aber wenn du dir eine bombenbastelanleitung runterlaedst koennen sie dich schon auf dem kicker haben, das ist genauso wenn sie bei einer allgemeinen verkehrskontrolle im kofferraum brecheisen, grossen schraubendreher und nen hammer finden, devinitiv einbruchswerkzeug.



Oh ja, da wurden schon ganze Landstriche eingesperrt!


----------



## zotos (24 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> das ist korrekt, aber wenn du dir eine bombenbastelanleitung runterlaedst koennen sie dich schon auf dem kicker haben, das ist genauso wenn sie bei einer allgemeinen verkehrskontrolle im kofferraum brecheisen, grossen schraubendreher und nen hammer finden, devinitiv einbruchswerkzeug.



Danke für die Warnung.

Bei der nächsten Kontrolle gebe ich gas und hau ab ;o)


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Mai 2007)

hallo,
bei uns auf dem land werden ziegen die zuviel meckern zum schlachter gebracht .
wenn friede freude eierkuchen waere warum mahnt bk merkel putin ab wegen der demos, und erhaelt zur antwort ihr macht es genauso, was nicht so ganz unrichtig ist.


----------



## Kniffo (24 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> bei uns auf dem land werden ziegen die zuviel meckern zum schlachter gebracht .



Na dann machs mal besser wie der Zotos und hau ab!


----------



## zotos (24 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> bei uns auf dem land werden ziegen die zuviel meckern zum schlachter gebracht .
> wenn friede freude eierkuchen waere warum mahnt bk merkel putin ab wegen der demos, und erhaelt zur antwort ihr macht es genauso, was nicht so ganz unrichtig ist.



Der Putin kommt hier in die Region (Nachbarland Luxemburg) bzw. ein stück näher zum Kollegen nade vielleicht können die beiden sich mal treffen damit der Putin das etwas genauer erklärt ;o)


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Mai 2007)

hallo,
@ kniffo: nein ich bin treudeutschdoof und verantworte mich.


----------



## afk (24 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...das ist genauso wenn sie bei einer allgemeinen verkehrskontrolle im kofferraum brecheisen, grossen schraubendreher und nen hammer finden, devinitiv einbruchswerkzeug.


Ach, deswegen ist es heutzutage so schwer, einen Handwerker zu bekommen. Die haben gar nicht so viel zu tun, die warten alle auf die Entlassung aus der U-Haft ... 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Tobi P. (25 Mai 2007)

Du wirst lachen, aber ich wurde vorletztes Jahr tatsächlich mal von einem Bullen des illegalen Waffenbesitzes verdächtigt. Nur stellte sich die vermeindliche Pistole bei näherem Hinsehen als Bolzensetzgerät heraus. Die gesamte Baustelle hat herzhaft gelacht 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (25 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber ich wurde vorletztes Jahr tatsächlich mal von einem Bullen des illegalen Waffenbesitzes verdächtigt. Nur stellte sich die vermeindliche Pistole bei näherem Hinsehen als Bolzensetzgerät heraus. Die gesamte Baustelle hat herzhaft gelacht
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Jaaa soll auch schon Dachdecker gegeben haben, die Trapezbleche damit auf Stahlkonstruktion geschossen haben, aber so spaßig wie sie sind meinten die in Spangdalem von einem Neubau aus "Schießübungen zu machen, und haben dann mal die Bolzen bis zu einem anderen Block geschossen. Die MP fand das selbstverständlich nicht lustig und für die war dann ersteinmal der Tag gelaufen. Und Zotos was mußt du auch verraten, das ich mich mit Putin über :wie baue ich aus einer Kugelschreibermiene und einem  weißen Taschentuch mithilfe eines Schweizer Taschenmessers eine Bombe: redete.


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber ich wurde vorletztes Jahr tatsächlich mal von einem Bullen des illegalen Waffenbesitzes verdächtigt. Nur stellte sich die vermeindliche Pistole bei näherem Hinsehen als Bolzensetzgerät heraus. Die gesamte Baustelle hat herzhaft gelacht
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 

ich arbeite häufig für eine firma die lackieranlagen baut. lackiert wird mit pistolen, bei automatikanlagen sind das dann "automatikpistolen" im englishen hört sich "automatic guns" noch besser an, einigen der dinger sind von einem hersteller der walter pilot heisst, die heissen dann "walter automatic guns", für die kollegen und mich sind das alltägliche wörter und man denkt sich nix dabei. aber an grenzen und flughäfen muss man aufpassen wie man die dinger bezeichnet, die bezeichnung "walter automatic gun" kommt am flughafen in moskau genauso scheisse an wie wenn man die frage "was haben die dabei?" vom schweizer zöller leichtfertig mit dem satz "nur ein paar pistolen." beantwortet...


----------



## Tobi P. (25 Mai 2007)

Hallo Nade!

Schiessübungen sind mit meinem Bolzensetzgerät nicht möglich. Ich benutze ein P60 von Spit, das löst nur aus, wenn die Mündung mit dem Bolzen auf das Ziel aufgesetzt und angedrückt wird  Aber ich mag das Ding, schneller lassen sich Abstandsschellen nicht montieren.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2007)

Tobi ich weiß auch nicht wie dies gemacht haben, evtl an ner Kante de Sperre umgangen und feuer frei. War eins von Hilti, und ich glaube nicht das es bei sachgerechter Anwendung geht. Nur wenn Handwerker mit vollem Spieltrieb vorraus unterwegs sind, werden die MC Gyver´s in dem ein oder anderen wach.  Hier eine Umbauanleitung gepostet, dann würde die Stasi öhhh de BND hellhörig, und würde anfangen mit Massenrazzia.


----------



## TommyG (27 Mai 2007)

Zu den 

'Walter's':

Bei unseren Produkten werden Stopfen aus Aluminium verwendet, zum einen mit ~5,56 mm Durchmesser, also Kaliber 22 und dann auch noch im 'bullet Style', also wie Malstift oder auch eine Patrone vorne angespitzt. 

Am Flughafen fielen die Dinger (10 Stück) im Platikbeutel auf und als o.g. Begriffe auf dem Lieferschein gefunden wurden, war es gut, das wir Bilder von den Dingern im Einsatz dabei hatten.

Aso: das Hydrauliköl im Wäschekoffer, 1l, war aber weg, zu gefährlich...

Greetz


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Aso: das Hydrauliköl im Wäschekoffer, 1l, war aber weg, zu gefährlich...
> 
> Greetz



1 L Hydrauliköl im Gepäck mitnehmen.

Ihr seid aber ein komischer Laden.


----------



## nade (28 Mai 2007)

Das Öl ist nur ein Nottropfen wenn im Flieger druckmangel im Hydrauliksys auftritt.^^ 





> Verbot von Computersicherheitswerkzeugen öffnet Bundestrojaner Tür und Tor  25. Mai 2007 (46halbe) Der Bundestag hat heute das Verbot von Computersicherheitswerkzeugen unverändert durchgewunken (Strafrechtsänderungsgesetz zur Bekämpfung der Computerkriminalität, neuer § 202 StGB). Bestraft werden soll insbesondere das Herstellen, Programmieren, Überlassen, Verbreiten oder Verschaffen von Software, die für die tägliche Arbeit von Netzwerkadministratoren und Sicherheitsexperten dringend notwendig ist.  Der Bundestag hat heute das Verbot von Computersicherheitswerkzeugen unverändert durchgewunken (Strafrechtsänderungsgesetz zur Bekämpfung der Computerkriminalität, neuer § 202 StGB). Bestraft werden soll insbesondere das Herstellen, Programmieren, Überlassen, Verbreiten oder Verschaffen von Software, die für die tägliche Arbeit von Netzwerkadministratoren und Sicherheitsexperten dringend notwendig ist.  Damit handelten die Abgeordneten entgegen dem ausdrücklichen Rat der in den Ausschüssen bei der Beratung des Gesetzes gehörten Experten aus Wissenschaft und Praxis. Auch von Seiten der Internetwirtschaft und vom Bundesrat war die Gesetzesänderung scharf kritisiert worden. Mit Ausnahme der PDS und eines einsamen SPD-Abgeordneten votierte nun die ganz große Koalition der Ahnungslosen dafür, Deutschland zur Berufsverbotszone für Computersicherheitsexperten zu machen.  Durch die ausgesprochen weite Fassung des Gesetzes wird der Besitz, die Herstellung und die Verbreitung von präventiven Werkzeugen, mit denen die Sicherheit von Computern geprüft werden kann, in Deutschland strafbar. Diese Werkzeuge sind jedoch essentiell, um die Sicherheit von Computersystemen zu gewährleisten. Das allgemeine Verbot dieser Software ist etwa so hilfreich wie die Herstellung und den Verkauf von Hämmern zu verbieten, weil damit manchmal auch Sachbeschädigungen durchgeführt werden.  Andy Müller-Maguhn, Sprecher des Chaos Computer Club, kommentierte: "Das Verbot des Besitzes von Computersicherheitswerkzeugen öffnet auch dem Einsatz des Bundestrojaners Tür und Tor. Industrie und Bürgern wird systematisch die Möglichkeit genommen, ihre Systeme adäquat auf Sicherheit zu überprüfen. Dieses Verbot gefährdet die Sicherheit des IT-Standorts Deutschland."  So wie die Autoindustrie ihre Fahrzeuge mit Crashtests sicherer macht, wird in der Computerbranche die Systemsicherheit durch den kontrollierten Einsatz von Angriffsprogrammen geprüft. Es wird in Zukunft für sicherheitskritische Computersysteme nicht mehr zweifelsfrei legal möglich sein zu testen, ob sie sicher sind oder nicht.  Auf dem Jahreskongress des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat Innenminister Schäuble die geplante Zertifizierung "vertrauenswürdiger" Sicherheitsdienstleister angekündigt. Mit diesem Schritt sollen offenbar die Fähigkeiten und das Wissen, die für effektive Sicherheitsprüfungen von Computersystemen nötig sind, in den Händen von durch die Regierung handverlesenen Hoflieferanten monopolisiert werden, während die unabhängige Computersicherheitsforschung nach Belieben selektiv kriminalisiert werden kann.  CCC-Sprecher Müller-Maguhn dazu: "Die Erklärungen des Innenministers zur Computersicherheit sind reine Lippenbekenntnisse. Hier wird systematisch der gesetzliche und organisatorische Rahmen geschaffen, um Bürger und Unternehmen wehrlos gegenüber Computerangriffen, Wirtschaftsspionage und auch dem Bundestrojaner zu machen. Sicherheitsforschung kann nur noch in einer unannehmbaren rechtlichen Grauzone stattfinden."


 Also wenn das stimmt, nützt UG auch Java verbannen nichtsmehr... OK ist ja nichtmehr unter deutscher Hoheit.  Gefunden bei:http://www.ccc.de/updates/2007/paragraph-202c?language=de


----------



## TobiasA (29 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Tobi ich weiß auch nicht wie dies gemacht haben, evtl an ner Kante de Sperre umgangen und feuer frei. War eins von Hilti, und ich glaube nicht das es bei sachgerechter Anwendung geht. Nur wenn Handwerker mit vollem Spieltrieb vorraus unterwegs sind, werden die MC Gyver´s in dem ein oder anderen wach.  Hier eine Umbauanleitung gepostet, dann würde die Stasi öhhh de BND hellhörig, und würde anfangen mit Massenrazzia.


 
Bei den Nagelschußgeräten lässt sich die Freischußsicherung von Hand zurückziehen, und zwar mit beiden Fingern. Nur halt keinen Finger davor halten... Solange wie keine Vollverkleidung da ist, geht das.


----------

